# Tupperware Home Parties?



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2017)

Did anyone ever participate in one of these, or host one?   We never did, but friends and neighbors did.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2017)

My sister started running Tupperware parties when she stopped being a midwife to have her own family.  She rose through the ranks to become area manager before returning to hospital management.  We had loads of Tupperware in our house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2017)

The last one I went to was held in the local saloon during happy hour, best Tupperware party ever!!!

I still have my complimentary orange peeler!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> The last one I went to was held in the local saloon during happy hour, best Tupperware party ever!!!


:lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2017)

Never had one or went to one Nancy, but if they had one at a saloon I might have!   Closest thing was a neighbor had a scented candle party and I bought some that I really didn't need but used one in a fancy glass holder as a gift.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2017)

I went to at least one, about 100 years ago.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2017)

I went to one in my twenties. I think we had to play games. Ick.


----------

